# Northwest Chicago Aikidoist looking for practice partners.



## Mr. Scott (May 14, 2021)

Hello. Looking to practice aikido with dedicated martial artists. Not interested in joining a dojo. Practice in the park or other venue. No mask required. If this appeals to you please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Scott (May 17, 2021)

49 views but no responses? What are you looking for?


----------



## Mr. Scott (May 17, 2021)

0 for 76. 

Free fries? 

There is a burger element to this as well.


----------



## Mr. Scott (May 19, 2021)

137 views? That is a failure of 137%. 

I rescind my offer.  

Keep swinging your bokken at your camera and delude yourself you are practicing aikido. Keep paying your greedy dojo to insult your intelligence. Keep believing your government that there is a worldwide plague. (they NEVER lie and ALWAYS have your best interest at heart) Keep taking a shot that has NEVER been tested on humans nor  cures or prevents the plague that doesn't exist. Wear your mask and deplete your body of oxygen and disallow the proper exhalation of toxins from your body. Keep ignoring your common sense, and for goodness sakes NEVER, EVER do your own research. Just do what the man in the TELL A VISION  tells you. You will be fine.

Breaks my heart to see. I'll keep you in my prayers. God bless you all.


----------



## jks9199 (May 19, 2021)

Wow... so  who would have thought that folks might be cautious about meeting up with a stranger in a park to toss each other about... especially since you've shared nothing about whomyou are or what you know...

Absent more info, and less tantrum... enjoy LARPing in the park.


----------



## Mr. Scott (May 19, 2021)

I love you too. 
Just a bit of comedic sarcasm and a frustrated rant blended with truth.
I don't reveal myself to strangers in a public forum.
Just looking to connect with the like minded. 
We are all strangers until we meet.
 I take the same risk as anyone answering an ad on this silly computer. 
As to your larping comment . . . . .I'm so offended  you're lucky I don't send ninjas after you.


Please delete my account.


----------



## Martial D (May 20, 2021)

Best thread ever


----------



## Graywalker (May 20, 2021)

Haha!!


----------



## Flying Crane (May 22, 2021)

Mr. Scott said:


> keep you in my prayers.


Don’t.  I don’t need them nor want them.  Your prayers are irrelevant.


----------



## RagingBull (May 22, 2021)

haha....what a nutter !


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2021)

Mr. Scott said:


> 137 views? That is a failure of 137%.
> 
> I rescind my offer.
> 
> ...


Well, that was a fun surprise.  I can think of a couple guys here you’d get along very well with.


----------



## NateA1111 (Mar 16, 2022)

Mr. Scott said:


> Hello. Looking to practice aikido with dedicated martial artists. Not interested in joining a dojo. Practice in the park or other venue. No mask required. If this appeals to you please let me know. Thanks.





Mr. Scott said:


> Hello. Looking to practice aikido with dedicated martial artists. Not interested in joining a dojo. Practice in the park or other venue. No mask required. If this appeals to you please let me know. Thanks.


Interested


----------

